# Need advice on some box sizing...



## zener (Sep 6, 2012)

I just scored an eclipse 8102.4 sub, and am having a tough time with finding (sealed) box sizes. 
I have read everything from .5 cf to 1.5 cf, I will be using an Arc audio ks1000.1 (850W @ 4).

Posted this here since Eclipse has gone away, this sub is about ten years old, seems to qualify...


Thanks


----------

